# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Мукунда Госвами

## Махабхарата дас

Мукунда: Я гулял со Свамиджи по пляжу, и когда он сел, я тоже сел напротив него. Тогда он спросил меня: 
— Как ты понимаешь Кришну? 
— Кришна — Бог, — сказал я. — Он — Высшее Существо. Наш долг — поклоняться и служить Ему. 
Свамиджи был как будто доволен, но затем сказал: 
— Ты должен повторять ежедневно шестьдесят четыре круга на четках.
Я был поражен и не знал, что ответить. Я не знал, должен ли я вообще отвечать. Я просто продолжал смотреть на него, а он смотрел на меня. Немного погодя он сказал: 
— Ну, ты можешь повторять по крайней мере тридцать два круга в день.
Я продолжал молчать. Я считал, что повторять даже шестнадцать кругов было очень трудно. Я недоумевал, как я смогу читать по тридцать два круга. Через некоторое время Свамиджи сказал:
— Тогда в самом крайнем случае ты должен повторять шестнадцать кругов каждый день.
— Да, Свамиджи, — сказал я. 
Я знал, что могу, по крайней мере, постараться как-то выполнять это требование. 

Во взаимоотношениях с Бхактиведантой Свами Мукунде больше нравилось занимать позицию его товарища, чем быть смиренным слугой, и Свамиджи отвечал ему взаимностью. Однако иногда Свамиджи все-таки выступал в роли учителя. Однажды, когда Свамиджи вошел к Мукунде в квартиру, он заметил на стене плакат, на котором был изображен матадор с плащом и шпагой, преследующий быка.

— Отвратительный плакат! — воскликнул Свамиджи, и на его лице отразились гнев и неприязнь. Мукунда посмотрел на плакат, в первый раз осознав его значение:
— Да, отвратительный, — и сорвал его со стены. 
Бхактиведанта Свами очень хотел научить кого-нибудь правильно играть на мриданге во время киртан. Поскольку Мукунда был музыкантом, Свамиджи возлагал свои надежды на него.
Мукунда: В тот день, когда пришел барабан, я спросил у Свамиджи, могу ли я научиться, и он ответил утвердительно. Я спросил, когда, и он сказал: 
— Когда ты хочешь?
— Можно сейчас? — спросил я. 
— Да. 

Несколько удивленный его мгновенным согласием, я принес барабан к нему в комнату, и он начал показывать мне основной ритм. Сначала он показал ги та та, ги та та, ги та та. Потом немного более сложный: ги та та, ги та та, ги та та гиии та. 
Когда я начал отбивать этот ритм, то все время торопился, и всякий раз он просил меня сбавить темп. Он потратил уйму времени, чтобы просто показать мне, как нужно ударять по мембранам барабана. 

Наконец, я стал потихоньку улавливать, но он продолжал напоминать мне, чтобы я не ускорял темп, и просил при каждом ударе произносить слоги — ги та та. Он говорил, что эти слоги и барабан должны звучать одинаково. Я должен был извлекать именно такие звуки и всегда произносить слоги вслух. 

Я был настроен решительно и очень долго играл очень медленно. Я старался сосредоточиться, насколько мог. Затем я вдруг понял, что Свамиджи неподвижно стоит рядом со мной. Я не знал, сколько он еще собирается стоять, ничего не говоря, и мне стало немного неловко. Но я продолжал играть. Когда же я набрался смелости, чтобы поднять голову и взглянуть ему в лицо, то к моему удивлению обнаружил, что он, закрыв глаза, одобрительно покачивает головой. Казалось, он наслаждался уроком. 

Для меня это было полной неожиданностью. Раньше я учился музыке и много лет брал уроки фортепьянной игры, но я не помню ни одного случая, когда учитель действительно наслаждался моей игрой. Я был поражен, что рядом со мной был такой совершенный учитель и что он наслаждается процессом обучения — не потому, что это его школа или его собственный стиль, а потому, что он наблюдает, как энергия Кришны передается от него к обусловленной душе, какой был я. Ему это доставляло настоящее наслаждение. Ко мне пришло более глубокое понимание того, что Свамиджи был настоящим учителем, хотя у меня не было ровным счетом никакого представления о том, кто такой духовный учитель.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Майкл Грант (Мукунда Госвами) родился в апреле 1942 года в г. Портленд (штат Орегон, США). Его отец владел большим музыкальным магазином. Майкл занимался музыкой, его младший брат Том Грант стал одним из самых известных джазовых пианистов Америки. Желая профессионально заняться музыкой, Майкл переехал в Нью-Йорк, где вступил в Союз музыкантов, играл в ночных клубах, работал музыкантом-аранжировщиком и жил тогда на чердаке дома на Гранд-стрит, где часто собирались музыканты на джаз-сейшн. По мере того как Майкл все больше и больше обращался к серьезному сочинительству, он начинал уходить от социального аспекта музыкальной жизни. Его интересы тяготели к духовным книгам, которые он читал.

Мукунда Госвами: Наверно меня можно было назвать человеком ищущим. Я читал литературу по таоизму, буддизму, индуизму, экзистенциализму, частично Тору и Новый Завет, Хемингуэя и Беллоу, пьесы и сонеты Шекспира, стихи Т.С. Элиота, произведения Хаксли и Оруэлла. Видимо, была во мне духовная струя. Думаю, я получил ее по наследству, от матери. Она давала мне книги — «Сила позитивного мышления» Нормана Винсента Пила и «Пророк» Кахлила Джибрана. Я читал, но не особенно интересовался, не вполне понимал, к чему клонят авторы, и считал мать слегка странной.

Майкл встречал уже несколько свами, йогов, последователей различных учений, занимался хатха-йогой. Знакомство с Шрилой Прабхупадой произошло летом 1966 года. И Майкл заинтересовался.

Мукунда Госвами: Обстановка была немного знакомой, потому что я уже видел свами раньше. Как он был одет и как он выглядел, не было новым для меня. Но мне было очень интересно. Я не слышал его речи, когда он вошел. Он просто пел. Но я ждал, чтобы послушать, что он умеет говорить. Как поют, я уже слышал раньше. Я стоял и думал, зачем он оказался в этом месте, если его послание, которое он хочет передать, важнее его личных удобств. Что меня поразило особенно — это бедность его окружающей обстановки. Это было любопытным, потому что места, где я бывал раньше, были совсем другими — очень богатыми. Например, в Верхнем Манхеттене места были заполнены степенными пожилыми людьми, кожаными креслами, трубочным табаком. Вот такая обстановка. Но тут была настоящая нищета. Все это было любопытно.

Свами выглядел очень изящно, что тоже было интересно. Когда он заговорил, я сразу понял, что он ученый, так как он говорил с большим убеждением, а некоторые из его заявлений были очень смелыми. Он говорил о Боге, и это было совершенно новым услышать, как кто-то говорит о Боге. Я всегда любил слушать религиозных ораторов, но оценивал их очень тщательно. Когда говорил Свамиджи, я подумал: «Вот о Боге говорит человек, который действительно знает Бога». Он был первым, кого я встретил, как человека от Бога.

В этом же году 24-летний Майкл Грант получил духовное посвящение у Шрилы Прабхупады и его стали называть Мукунда дас Адхикари.

Шрила Прабхупада прибыл в США в 1965 году, он встречался со многими, но именно Мукунда Госвами помог найти подходящее место для основания первого храма Кришны в Америке.

Мукунда Госвами: По воле случая я жил на Бауэри всего в нескольких десятках метров от Прабхупады. Я убедил его переехать в немного более респектабельный район — в дом №26 на 2-й Авеню. Здесь, в новом храме, слушатели были очень внимательны. Я тоже внимательно слушал Шрилу Прабхупаду, но, думаю, именно комбинация пищи, новых знакомых, философии, книг, проповеди и еще чего-то заставляла меня приходить снова и снова.

Здание первого храма на другом побережье США, на улице Фредерик в Сан-Франциско, Мукунда нашел вместе со своими друзьями.

Мукунда Госвами: Спустя 4 месяца я оказался в Сан-Франциско. Шрила Прабхупада приехал к нам в начале января 1967. Прошло еще 1,5 года. За это время Шрила Прабхупада приезжал дважды, мы провели 2 городских фестиваля, открыли храм, принимали у себя преданных из Нью-Йорка и стали свидетелями посвящения нескольких преданных. В городе Святого Франциска появился храм Харе Кришна.

Слуга слуги
В 1968 году Шрила Прабхупада посылает Мукунду даса в числе первых шести преданных для проповеди сознания Кришны в Лондон. Через 2 года они открывают там храм Кришны. Мукунда Госвами нашел Джорджа Харрисона и подружился с ним. Так появились альбом «Радха-Кришна», хит «Мой нежный Господь» и храм-особняк «Бхактиведанта-Мэнор» в Англии.

Мукунда был движущей силой движения сознания Кришны, когда оно только начиналось. Он был первым во всем и помогал Шриле Прабхупаде во всех вопросах. Помог найти юриста для оформления иммиграционных документов, жертвовал деньги на аренду помещений, решал различные административные вопросы, способствовал организации первой Ратха-ятры, проводимой когда-либо за пределами Индии. Его помощь была бесценна.

Тогда в Лондоне Мукунда погрузился в рекламу, публикации, статьи. Он встречался с редакторами газет, другими влиятельными людьми, писал о прибытии Шрилы Прабхупады, о событиях храма. И у молодого тогда движения сознания Кришны появился успех. Мукунда Махарадж почувствовал, что именно в этом будет его служение Кришне — распространять славу о Нем в газетах и публикациях.

Мукунда Госвами: Шрила Прабхупада в отношении моих занятий особо подчеркивал именно это служение. В точности слова, сказанные им по этому поводу, звучали так: «Писать и редактировать — твое служение». Поэтому, следуя указанию Шрилы Прабхупады, я стараюсь все больше и больше сосредотачивать свою энергию и деятельность на выполнении этих его наставлений.

В 1982 году по просьбе своих духовных братьев Шрила Мукунда Госвами принял санньясу — отрешенный образ жизни, с тем чтобы еще больше расширить проповедническую деятельность. На протяжении 10 лет он был членом Джи-Би-Си (Высшего управляющего органа ИСККОН), а также возглавлял министерство общественных связей ИСККОН и всемирную программу «Харе Кришна — Пища жизни», осуществляющей бесплатную раздачу прасада (освященной пищи) тысячам голодных и нуждающихся людей.

Мукунда Госвами выступал с лекциями в 38 странах мира, вдохновляя людей развивать сознание Кришны, помогая им преодолевать трудности.

В 1997 году Мукунда Госвами попал в автомобильную аварию и его лечащий врач сказал, что здоровье «Мукунды Махараджа уже никогда не будет нормальным». Мукунда Госвами принял это.

Мукунда Госвами: Я вижу в этом руку Господа, чтобы я мог следовать тому, что Шрила Прабхупала поручил мне — писать. В моем положении — это лучшее и самое простое — просто писать и читать. Поэтому я охарактеризовал бы себя как «частично отошедшего от дел». Это значит, что я все еще проповедую, но не путешествую больше по свету, как раньше. Так что сомнений нет: стиль жизни изменился.

Передо мной дилемма: умирать «на поле боя» или уйти на покой. В «Бхагавад-гите» (6.17) оговаривается, что человеку следует быть умеренным в еде, сне, труде и отдыхе. Этот стих заслуживает нашего внимания: когда тебе стукнуло 60, ты имеешь право «избегать крайностей».

Под крайностями я подразумеваю постоянные перелеты, непрекращающиес я упаковывание и распаковывание чемоданов, а также нерегулярный сон и питание. Все это было моей жизнью многие годы. О напряженности графика свидетельствует тот факт, что на протяжении 15 лет я летал на самолетах в среднем раз в неделю. Поэтому и сейчас за кажущейся неторопливостью скрывается нервное напряжение, которое подхлестывает меня даже в моем полупенсионном состоянии. Да, литературное творчество подразумевает уединение, но не настолько, чтобы становиться отшельником или затворником. Я остаюсь в курсе событий с помощью телефона, электронных средств связи и, конечно, автомобиля.

В 1999 году Мукунда Госвами получил звание «заслуженного члена Джи-Би-Си».

Бхакти-Тиртха Свами: Мой дорогой Мукунда Махарадж, ты не только старейший преданный в Движении, но и один из наиболее упорных и трудолюбивых генералов Шрилы Прабхупады. Кришна дал тебе служение, выполняя которое, ты мог бы следить за развитием — Движения и заботиться о нем. Любой, кто задумается над этим, несомненно, поймет, какая важная роль отведена тебе в деле сохранения особого дара Шрилы Прабхупады нашей планете. Я твой младший брат, которого ты так часто вдохновляешь. Теперь, когда ты станешь заслуженным Джи-Би-Си в отставке, у тебя появится гораздо больше времени для литературной деятельности. Это, безусловно, откроет новую главу в твоей жизни и позволит тебе еще более активно заботиться об обществе. Ты берешься за выполнение этой требующей геркулесовских сил задачи, и мы все почтительно салютуем тебе.

И в хорошие, и в тяжелые времена Мукунда Махарадж отвечал за репутацию движения во всем мире. Вот уже 40 лет он сражается за доброе имя Прабхупады. Он прислушивается к своему сердцу, и оно не обманывает и не вводит его в заблуждение. Он слушает Шрилу Прабхупаду, и он не оставляет его. Овладев искусством применять религиозные принципы в соответствии со временем, местом и обстоятельствами, Шрила Мукунда Госвами обращает худшее в лучшее, думает и действует так, как думал и действовал бы Шрила Прабхупада. Он неисчерпаемый источник вдохновения для всех нас.

У Мукунды Махараджа 84 ученика по всему миру, 5 из них получили у него вторую инициацию после ухода Тамал Кришны Госвами.

Мукунда Госвами: В этом великом движении ИСККОН многие из нас приняли на себя роль гуру. Занимая это положение, я чувствую своим долгом помочь моим ученикам освободиться от повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Это просто моя обязанность — помочь вам достичь любви к Богу. Я также должен стать вашим учеником. Такова еще одна из обязанностей того, кто становится гуру. Он считает себя слугой своих учеников, потому как их необходимо учить. Сам Кришна назначил его обучать их. В этом заключается его положение.

Несмотря на серьезность положения духовного учителя, Мукунда Махарадж ярко проявляет одно из качеств Прабхупады — личностное теплое отношение к своим ученикам, последователям и обычным людям, которым он проповедует.

Ученик Прияврата дас: Мы много путешествовали вместе. Мне приходилось будить Махараджа по утрам. Я стучал в дверь и говорил: «Харе Кришна, Махарадж». А он отвечал: «А, Прийя, пожалуйста, прими мои поклоны». Махарадж успевал предложить мне свои поклоны до того, как я предложу ему свои. Это было чересчур, тогда я говорил ему: «Не надо это делать». «Но мне хочется, мне нравится». На меня это произвело очень большое впечатление, я был смущен, ничего подобного до этого я не испытывал. Он уникальный.

Когда Мукунда Махарадж встречается со своими учениками, он проводит с ними очень много времени. Он доверяет им, а когда они совершают ошибки, прощает или бывает строг в случае необходимости.

Ученик Нила-Мадхава дас: Я был привлечен его святым характером. Он был так величественен, аристократичен и в то же время умиротворен. Эта его доброжелательность, мягкость и тонкое чувство юмора покорили меня.

Как-то в Майапуре я служил ему и пошел в конференц-зал, чтобы спросить, может быть ему что-то нужно. Когда я вошел, он сидел за столом. Я сказал ему: «Что-нибудь Вам нужно, Гуру махарадж?» «У меня все хорошо. Может быть тебе что-нибудь нужно?» Это очень смиренное умонастроение. Он действительно вошел в мое сердце. Он по-настоящему соединяет себя с учеником, чувствует его природу.

Ученик Хари-дхама дас: То, что он велик, не подлежит сомнению. Он заменил мне прежних отца, мать, брата, сестру, семью и друзей — чего более можно желать? Собой одним он воплощает всю мою семью. Как я могу забыть эти длительные велосипедные прогулки, которые мы часто совершали во Вриндаване! Или как Гуру Махарадж иногда даже приходит ко мне за советом (если бы у меня было что ему предложить!). Как личностно он общается со мной и другими! И как однажды ранним-ранним утром он сказал мне: «Чтобы быть способными любить друг друга, нужно научиться знать друг друга». Это ли не утешение?! Этот процесс и эти исключительные отношения продлятся на бесконечное время...

Мукунда Госвами: Но именно вы вдыхаете в меня жизнь. Если бы не ваши сочувствие, неослабевающий интерес и помощь, если бы вы не присылали письма, электронные сообщения, не звонили и не заглядывали иногда в гости, то в этом далеком, почти пустынном уголке Новой Зеландии я влачил бы одинокое, мрачное и монотонное существование.

Мукунда Махарадж постоянно пересматривает свою роль духовного учителя, а также роль ученика — не боится перемен, корректирует парадигму поведения. Все это не случайно, поскольку Мукунда Госвами общался с Прабхупадой в самом начале движения, он получил от него любовь и внимание, и теперь он проявляет эти качества по отношению к своим ученикам.

Личные качества
О личных качествах Шрилы Мукунды Госвами, рассказывает один из самых близких его друзей.

Прабху Шьямасундара: Мукунда всегда учил своим примером. Он никогда не давит в проповеди: «Ты должен делать это, то». Многие просто давят, давят. Но он знает, что самый лучший способ, самая эффективная проповедь — это личный пример. Когда я поехал с ним вместе в Сан-Франциско, я все еще был скептически настроен, все еще был мясоедом, принимал наркотики, но постоянно наблюдал за своим другом и видел, что он был всегда счастлив, повторял святые имена на больших четках, которые носил на шее. Ни тени печали, беспокойств. Я подумал, похоже, в этом что-то есть, и через некоторое время Мукунда убедил меня своим примером. Мукунда был смиренен. Я помню его еще таким до движения сознания Кришны. Он всегда был нежен, добр и терпелив. Он все мог стерпеть. Даже в самой плохой ситуации он оставался хладнокровным. Он и сейчас таков. Похоже, он и не изменился, он так и родился с этими хорошими к ачествами.

Также Мукунда не критикует никого. Это признак чистого человека. Пусть даже человек негодяй, но он находит какое-то маленькое хорошее качество и выставляет его как суть, как самое важное в этом человеке.

Неустанный работник, Мукунда никогда не останавливается в служении Кришне, прямо как Прабхупада. Он почти не спит, но и когда спит, постоянно думает, как продвигать это Движение.

Я думаю также, что у него большая любовь к Кришне. Я имею в виду, что он полностью предался Кришне. Очень мало, кто из преданных так предается, и мало, кто находится на уровне такой преданности. Кришна — это жизнь Мукунды. Фактически он один из самых старших преданных, он уже с 66 года практикует сознание Кришны. 40 лет!

В 74 году я ушел из Движения, и все это время, когда я был в стороне, Мукунда поддерживал со мной связь. Он звонил мне, писал письма, чтобы я продолжал думать о Кришне. Без него, без этой поддержки, я бы наверное уже попал в ад.

Он просто спас меня, ангел во плоти. Я всегда вспоминал его пример, и он показал мне, что сознание Кришны — самое лучшее. Вы видели его когда-нибудь несчастным? Нет. Никогда. Мы никогда не видели Прабхупаду несчастным. Мукунда похож на Прабхупаду, он тоже не совершает ошибок.

Мукунда Госвами принимает мало учеников, поскольку чувствует себя недостойным это делать.

Мукунда Госвами: Поймите меня правильно. Я не из тех, кто может принимать неограниченное число учеников. Может быть, просто такой уж я есть. Пытаться меня изменить — все равно, что распрямлять скрученный кольцом собачий хвост. Я не могу стать тем, кем не могу стать.

Литературное творчество
У Шрилы Мукунды Госвами нет постоянного места пребывания. «Я живу там, где хочет Кришна». Сейчас он в Австралии, последние 5 лет жил в Новой Зеландии, до этого в Америке, а до Америки по всему миру.

Мукунда Госвами: Главное, чем я занимаюсь в своей добровольной ссылке, — это мемуары о Шриле Прабхупаде. Мои мемуары не просто состоящая из фактов автобиография, если такое вообще бывает, мои мемуары — еще и «придуманная правда». Они соединяют в себе факты и художественный вымысел, что должно сделать мой опыт удобоваримым для читателя. Вот, такие планы!

Писать их очень сложно Мне довелось прочитать книгу «Вымышленная правда», посвященную написанию мемуаров. Однако оказалось, что применить разнообразные приемы мемуарной техники к моей одиннадцатилетней одиссее с Прабхупадой — невозможно. Я готов к тому, что профессиональный редактор разнесет мою книгу в клочья. Но, поскольку эти мемуары имеют некоторую историческую ценность для преданных, я, вероятно, напечатаю их как есть, поступившись своими материалистическими амбициями.

Надеяться , что книга станет бестселлером, — безумие, не говоря уже о полном отсутствии духовности. Шрила Прабхупада писал по этому поводу: «Пытаться писать нужно только ради собственного очищения. Ваш труд может быть опубликован, а может и нет, — это не важно. Придет слава или нет, не имеет значения. Ни в коем случае не следует пытаться писать духовные произведения ради материальной славы и почета».

Только в одной Америке ежегодно выходят из печати тысячи книг. Достичь успеха в этом мире почти невозможно. Несмотря на все это, я надеюсь, что какой-нибудь литературный агент заинтересуется книгой, и люди смогут узнать о Шриле Прабхупаде.

Мы хотим подарить читателям еще несколько цветов Мукунды Госвами — блестящего публициста, мастера слова, обладающего редким даром — способностью глубоко мыслить, анализировать, выявлять тенденции и делать разумные выводы, т.е. доводить до сути.

Цветы Мукунды Госвами:

— Время дорого. Думайте о Боге. Думайте о духовном мире. Время дорого. Недопустима даже одна единственная бесполезная мысль. Думайте о Боге. Думайте о том, что вы будете делать в духовном мире, где что ни шаг, то танец, что ни слово, то песня, а вода подобна нектару. Думайте об этом. Не тратьте времени зря. Утвердитесь в служении Богу.

— Сознание Кришны — это приключение, которому нет конца, и которое позволяет ощутить духовное блаженство уже здесь на Земле. Принять участие в этом высшем приключении может каждый. Это не закрытый клуб для элиты. Мы должны поверить и рискнуть: сосредоточить внимание на мире, который глазами не увидишь. Вот и все.

— Разумеется, Шрила Прабхупада неповторим, он великая личность. Нечего и думать о том, чтобы ему подражать. Но мы МОЖЕМ следовать ему, следовать по его стопам. Мы МОЖЕМ идти за ним. МОЖЕМ жить в доме, который он построил для всех нас. Вопрос в том, как жить в этом доме достойно и как посвятить себя Кришне и служению Ему.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Подношение Мукунды Госвами на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Прабхупады в 2005 году

нама ом вишну-падайа кришна-прештхайа бху-тале
шримате бхактиведанта-свамин ити намине
намас те сарасвате деве гаура-вани-прачарине
нирвишеша шунйавади-пашчатйа-деша-тарине

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада! 

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Мое подношение в этом году – это воспоминание об одной нашей беседе. Иногда, для удобства изложения, я пишу "он", имея в виду вас. Пожалуйста, простите меня за этот несколько безличный подход. Вот какое объяснение я мог бы дать кому-нибудь, кто захотел бы узнать, почему у нас введено требование шестнадцати кругов в день. Этот диалог мог бы проходить примерно так:

"Каково твое определение Кришны?" – спросили вы немного шутливо.

"Кришна – Бог," – ответил я. – "Он – Высшее Существо, и наш долг – служить Ему."

Вы взглянули на меня сурово. А я смотрел на вас. Я мог бы сказать гораздо больше. Но я не думал, что моя речь была бы убедительной, в интеллектуальном смысле. Вы не задавали мне больше вопросов. Я предположил, что прошел проверку, но, возможно, не с самой лучшей оценкой. Вы выглядели озабоченным вопросом о моей духовной проницательности. Мы пристально смотрели друг на друга довольно долго.

Мы находились в Парадизио, в Калифорнии, в домике на пляже. То был июль 1967 года.

Затем вы посмотрели мне прямо в глаза и сказали: "Ты должен воспевать по шестьдесят четыре круга каждый день."

Я оцепенел. Это, подумал я, будет невозможно. Зачем он выставляет такое требование? Я что, настолько негоден, что должен повторять на сорок восемь кругов больше, чем мне было предписано вначале, чем, как я помню, я изначально пообещал повторять? Это что, лекарство от моего невежества? Может, это наказание за тот раз, когда я спросил, что случится, когда он умрет. Я был в панике.

Казалось, что вы выпалываете меня, как сорняк, из-за духовной неполноценности. Это казалось несправедливым. Я принял обет, но возможно вы решили установить новый стандарт, и возможно это предназначалось не только для меня. Это было бы небольшим утешением, но я все же не мог приспособиться к идее воспевать на протяжении восьми часов в день.

Мои мысли бурлили. Как я буду делать это? Мне придется целиком поменять свой образ жизни. Я начал обдумывать, что мне потребуется, чтобы воспевать такое количество кругов ежедневно. Это пугало. Я ждал, когда вы дадите дополнительные разъяснения нового наставления. Может, вы подчеркнете важность воспевания и объясните, как это будет работать. Или он может даже спросить меня, считаю ли я, что это нормально или возможно. Онемевший, с остановившимся взглядом, я ждал. Я не думал ни о каких возражениях. Я был просто парализован, выжидая.

Я думал о том, как трудно было для меня просто воспевать на четках шестнадцать кругов каждый день. Иногда я вставал до рассвета в своей квартире в Сан-Франциско. Я пытался стоять и повторять, глаза слипались, ноги подкашивались, а ум становился пустым. Я научился спать стоя. Однажды я наткнулся на стену и ударился головой. Я чуть не грохнулся на пол в то утро.

Внезапно вы сказали: "Тогда ты должен воспевать по крайней мере тридцать два круга."

Снова молчание. Некоторое облегчение. Мой ум снова заработал. Я начал пытаться подсчитать. Хммммм. Тридцать два, да? Это гораздо лучше, чем шестьдесят четыре. Может быть, я смогу осилить столько. Я пытался сообразить, как это могло получиться. Вы сократили количество наполовину. Мне стало интересно, не испытываете ли вы меня. Казалось, вы становитесь все более и более серьезным. Вы откинули голову и продолжали смотреть сквозь меня. Я подумал, что, наверное, смог бы удвоить свое воспевание, пусть даже я точно не представлял как. Я начал смиряться с этой мыслью.

Это превратилось в состязание взглядов. Я не мог говорить. Из кухни доносился хруст и едва слышный мужской голос, говорящий с кем-то. Я слышал, как гремели какие-то кастрюли. Было слишком далеко, чтобы расслышать. Какие-то птицы щебетали на дереве неподалеку, и чайки постоянно кричали. Волны оглушительно ударяли в песок. Где-то на задворках сознания, я надеялся, что вы и новое количество опять сократите наполовину. Возможно, устанавливалась некоторая тенденция. Так что я ждал.

Затем вы сказали: "Ты должен воспевать по крайней мере шестнадцать кругов в день."

"Да," – ответил я немедленно. Думаю, это звучало похоже на рекрута морской пехоты, отвечающего своему инструктору на учениях. Это было подтверждение прежнего обещания. Я чувствовал, что меня это устраивает. Я чувствовал, что ежедневно я мог осилить только шестнадцать кругов, и что было тактично с вашей стороны позволить, чтобы только четверть вашего прежнего требования была удовлетворена. Я не мог поверить, что говорил так громко, потому что сразу же после того, как я сказал "Да", в комнате воцарилась тишина, если не считать чаек и рева океана. Может быть, вы проверяли эту идею на мне.

Я предположил, что хотя шестнадцать кругов было обетом, это был минимум, и меньше, чем идеальные шестьдесят четыре. Шестнадцать кругов было минимальным требованием. И это никогда не менялось.

Ваш слуга,
Мукунда Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В связи с событиями в Украине возникла полемика и среди вайшнавов. Насколько опасна национальная "самоидентичность" для духовного развития? Если ли допустимые границы в таком мировоззрении?












Вот как отвечает на этот актуальный сегодня для многих верующих вопрос Шрила Мукунда Госвами в ходе лекции для своих учеников от 22 марта с.г.

В Песни Пятой Шримад Бхагаватам есть знаменитый стих, где говорится: "Ясьятма буддхи кунапетри дхатуке... - мы не должны привязываться к земле, на которой родились".  Это всё одна и та же привязанность - к родственникам, общине, стране, в целом... Я помню, что еще будучи ребенком читал про войну за независимость Америки от Британии. Был такой Натан Хэйл, который шпионил в пользу Америки. В конце концов англичане его поймали, и тот был казнен. И непосредственно перед повешением он сказал: "Я жалею лишь о том, что могу умереть за свою страну только один раз".

Конечно, тогда, когда я впервые это прочитал (мне было лет 17), я ничего не знал о переселении души, и я думал, что да, это, наверное, очень хороший и преданный человек, раз он так готов умирать за Америку.

Уже став вайшнавом, позже, я понял, что Хэйл был очень привязан к стране, в которой родился и считал себя американцем, у него была эта обусловленность.

Иногда между странами вспыхивают войны, и гибнут люди. Например, когда мне было 14, в школе учили, что все русские - плохие парни.  Я помню, у нас были такие учебные воздушные тревоги, чтобы знать, как поступить в случае настоящей воздушной тревоги. Когда включалась сирена, мы все должны были в классе залечь, чтобы уберечься от атомной бомбы.

Уже став вайшнавом, я понял, что все это, в общем-то, иллюзия и игры майи. Столько людей умирает во время войны, особенно если вспомнить Вторую Мировую войну - сколько погибло со всех сторон! И когда мы слишком отождествляем себя с какой-то страной - это просто политика.

В то время, в 60-е, когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал в Америку, там как раз шла призывная кампания в связи с войной во Вьетнаме. Американцы очень боялись, что русские захватят Вьетнам. Многие вайшнавы были призваны в армию, но, насколько я знаю, большинство все-так смогли туда не поехать. И потом вайшнавы стали известны вот таким сопротивлением и неповиновением той призывной кампании.

Примерно в 1944 году лидер национальной индийской армии Субхас Чандра Бос начал военную кампанию против британцев. Но еще раньше был прецедент, когда активисты Боса пришли в гаудия-матх и просили Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати (духовного учителя ачарьи-основателя Общества сознания Кришна - Ред.). Свами Прабху отправить кого-то из его учеников в армию, на что Бхактисиддханта возразил: "Зачем вам эти мальчишки? Ну посмотрите, какие они тщедушные!"

Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые встретил Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура, он усомнился в том, что есть какой-то смысл в проповеди миссии Чайтаньи, пока Индия находится в зависимом от Британии положении: "Сначала нужно обрести независимость, а потом уж проповедовать миссию Шри Чайтаньи". Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати возразил, что движение и миссия Господа Чайтаньи настолько важны, что мы не можем ждать, пока изменится геополитическая ситуация.

Мое мнение таково, что вайшнавы должны избегать участия в политических дрязгах. Это политика, и вайшнавам лучше в нее не встревать. Бывали случаи, когда вайшнавы начинали заниматься политикой. Например, известен случай, когда вайшнавы общины в Нью-Вриндаване (штат Вирджиния, США - Ред.) голосовали за какого-то определенного кандидата, поскольку тот дружелюбно относился к ним. Но то было исключением. В целом же, вайшнавам нужно стараться избегать политики и национализма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Ученик ЕС Мукунды Госвами - Мадана Мохан прабху - 
вебинар "ПОВЕДЕНИЕ ПРЕДАННОГО КРИШНЫ"*

https://vk.com/wall-22829957_1884

* Дружелюбие — слабость или святость?
* Всё ли равно Господу Кришне, как мы ведем себя с другими людьми? 
* Может ли наше поведение само по себе быть проповедью и чистым преданным служением?
* Может ли душа проявлять духовные качества в обусловленном состоянии — а если да, то как?

На эти и другие темы — вебинар под названием "Поведение преданного Кришны" от 28 мая 2018 г.

----------

